# A/C Compressor '05 Altima



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi there,
I read that the a/c stays on when you select defrost for the windshield,
even after you switch it back to, say the floor. In the manual it says you have to turn the car off to shut the compressor off. This is stupid.
I'm wondering if anyone knows how to set it so the a/c does not come on when you want to defrost the windshield.

Thanks for any replies.


Regards,
Ken


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

The A/C will always come on when you defrost the windshield. It's part of the way the defroster works. You blow drier air onto it to absorb the moisture on it.

It's not necessarily stupid, in humid climates, it's almost necessary. The Altima's windshield supposedly fogs easily, so this was designed into it. BTW, it will go off if the fan is turned off.

To prevent it, there's only one wire that goes to the A/C compressor to control the clutch. You could easily install a switch on there to control it yourself. Just remember to flip it when you need the A/C.


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks LSUtigerME.

I don't think I'll be hooking up a switch for it.
From the manual, it will shut off if you move the dial off of defrost as long as the temp. is under 36-37 degrees.
I suppose I'll just live with it.


----------

